# Show names



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Well, firstly - I had to google Kaimanawa Horses because I have never heard of the breed. Fascinating though! So they are like a U.S.A's version of the Mustang?

Absolutely fascinating!

Tequila Rose
Tequila Bandit
Tequila Splash
With A Hint Of Lime


Sun Raider
Sunchaser
Tequila Suncatcher
Tequila Sunkiss
A Shot Of Tequila


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

Immediately made me think Corona and Lime hehe


----------



## ditzydoo (Jul 23, 2008)

yerr pritty much a NZ version of a mustang , there the oly wild breed left in new zealand , she is 8 now and was roped out off the plains at 18 months and were her 4th home she is such a cutie absoloutly gourgeous! and nearly bombproof well more idiot proof! lol


----------



## ditzydoo (Jul 23, 2008)

this is her she has a very pritty her and the rest of her is a very roly poly barrel at the moment lol


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Wow Ditzy, nice Kaimanawa! Just amazing little horses! My friend's got one and loves her to death, they do everything out there!

I love MI's suggestion of With A Hint of Lime! I also like Tequila Sunkiss.
Good luck with your new horse!
x


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

What a beautiful mare!


----------



## ditzydoo (Jul 23, 2008)

thanks she is gawjuss! 
you can do anything with her shes soo relaxed onli had her bout a 1 week and she is soo calm about evrything! 
love her to pieces already much to my other boys disgust! 
hes trying to get used to not always being in the spotlight he doesnt like it! lol
but hes still my main man lol


----------

